
Why Typography Matters – Especially at the Oscars - mpweiher
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/why-typography-matters-especially-at-the-oscars-f7b00e202f22#.6pgtox6bw
======
nfrly
tl:dr:; typographical hierarchy yo.

it's a shame more people don't pay attention to these things. where the eye
falls on a document is very easy to learn to notice.

~~~
Bioeye
For a lot of people (myself included) it's not intuitive to pay attention to
these things. Do you have any good references for similar design patterns?

